# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Jeux de société : ne sortez jamais sans !

## Medjes

L'un des soucis d'un jeu de société, c'est qu'en général, il trône sur le haut d'une armoire, dans sa bonne grosse boîte, et que déjà, rien que lorsque l'on veut y jouer, on perd 10 minutes à aller prendre une chaise pour pouvoir l'attraper.
 Un autre souci, c'est quand on est avec une bonne bande de copains, et qu'on leur raconte qu'on connaît un super jeu, qu'on passe dix minutes à leur expliquer les mécanismes, qu'on voit leurs yeux s'illuminer et briller à la pensée des crasses et des coups fourrés qu'ils pourront mettre en place lorsqu'ils y joueront, à ce moment-là, ça se termine par "ah oui, mais bon, il est chez moi, et puis, j'ai pas trop de place dans mon studio, à deux on est déjà à l'étroit...".

 Les éditeurs et les concepteurs ont bien saisi ce désavantage, et ont réussi à le combler. De plus en plus, vous avez dû noter la sortie de nombres de petites boîtes de jeux carrées, le plus souvent en métal embossé, de maximum douze centimètres de coté. Certes, pas possible de le ranger dans son portefeuille comme un préservatif, mais qui peut tenir facilement dans un sac à dos ou une banane.
 De plus, ce sont souvent des petits jeux rapides, simples, faciles à comprendre, avec une bonne dose de rejouabilité, prévus pour durer entre quinze et vingt minutes. Oui, exactement, de quoi faire une pause entre le repas de midi et la reprise à 13h30... ou entre deux cours de fac. Vous pouvez facilement l'emporter, facilement l'expliquer, même à des novices, et facilement y jouer : c'est une des nouvelles tendances.

 Faites une petite recherche sur le Net, avec des noms comme Noé, le Six qui Prend, Croc, Timeline, Korsar, les Fictionnaires, Sandwich, Service Compris, le Poker des Cafards... et l'excellent Nosferatu, que je vous invite à découvrir plus en détail.

 De plus, pour un prix assez modique (en général entre dix et vingt euros), vous pouvez facilement faire un cadeau très original ou vous faire un petit plaisir qui vous permettra de vous offrir une petite partie, de cinq à sept...

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Azoan

il est vrai que les jeux de société reviennent en force ! et c'est une bonne chose  :;): 
j'ai fais une petite partie de Descent (anciennement Héros Quest ) avec des potes c'était vraiment sympa ^^

----------


## Slade

Descent c'est pas un exemple de jeu petit-format ! Mais c'est vrai qu'il est vraiment bien  ::): 

Dans le genre petit-format, ultra-simple et qui marche toujours pour une soirée avec des potes il y'a Off the Dead

----------


## Scheen

Ça touche à la nostalgie c'est sûr, une petite partie de monopoly de temps en temps ça rappelle des souvenirs.  ::):

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Oui alors le coup de la nostalgie, sans vouloir être méchant, c'est une vision assez réductrice du jeu de société... 

Il faut arrêter de voir le jeu de société comme un loisir d'antan, qu'on jouait chez pépé. Le Monopoly c'est un jeu qui date de 80 ans : c'est long, chiant, les mécanismes sont lourds, et en plus il comporte une martingale (achetez les trois rouges et les trois vertes = win).

Aujourd'hui rien qu'en France il y a 800 nouveaux jeux qui sortent par an. En France hein. Je ne vous parle pas du marché US ou du reste du monde. Le jeu de société, au même titre que le jeu vidéo, est un loisir moderne, bon sang de bois ! Renseignez-vous un chouïa, allez dans les boutiques spécialisées, et vous verrez... Mais ne restez pas au Monopoly, vraiment, ce n'est absolument pas représentatif du jeu moderne, et on fait 100 fois mieux aujourd'hui...  :;):

----------


## znokiss

> Ça touche à la nostalgie c'est sûr, une petite partie de monopoly de temps en temps ça rappelle des souvenirs.


Ahaha. 
Faut sortir un peu, y'a autre chose que La Bonne Paye, le jeu de dame et le Scrabble. A moins que ton post était ironique et que je suis tombé comme un bleu dans le panal.


Sinon, article sympa qui donne envie. On veut des noms, Medjes ! Parce que bon, dans le genre petit jeu transportable, y'a à boire et à manger. Et si on tombe parfois sur un bon petit plat, y'a aussi de la mauvaise pitance. 


En petit transportable, prenant, règles expliquées en 10mn et à fort potentiel de rejouabilité, y'a Citadelle. Le but est de construire sa cité en achetant des bâtiments. A chaque tour on devient un personnage, et on effectue une action. L'assassin tue un perso, le voleur en vole un, le roi commence le tour, etc... Sauf qu'on ne sait jamais qui est qui avant que chacun ne joue, ce qui pimente bien le jeu et offre son lot de coups fourrés et de traitrise. 
Bref, une valeur sure pour occuper les après-midis ensoleillés à la plage ou sur le canapé.

----------


## Medjes

> Sinon, article sympa qui donne envie. On veut des noms, Medjes ! Parce que bon, dans le genre petit jeu transportable, y'a à boire et à manger. Et si on tombe parfois sur un bon petit plat, y'a aussi de la mauvaise pitance.


Ceux que j'ai cité dans la news sont des valeurs sures. Après, si tu veux du un peu plus évolué, je pourrais fournir, mais je prefère dans ces cas là que tu me dises ce que tu aimes, et je pourrais mieux t'orienter. En petit jeu rapide, s'il ne fallait en donner qu'un, ce serait mon coup de coeur du moment, Noé. J'attends de tester en live Nosferatu pour qu'il soit detroné, celà dit  ::):

----------


## madoxav

Parce que je profite de ma période de clémence de nouvel arrivant pour spammer un peu partout, je dirais que "Bluff Party" est sympa. Le principe est que chacun a 3 défis a faire dans la soirée, devant témoins mais sans se faire griller.

AMHA, à jouer entre personnes qui se connaissent, sinon les nouveaux arrivants vont carrément flipper voir se faire jeter :D

----------


## jetski09

Je ne rate jamais l’occasion de faire quelques parties de Monopoly Classic, Destin ou Cluedo lorsque je suis en ligne à partir de mon smartphone. Ces jeux vidéo me rappellent mon enfance, une époque où je jouais souvent avec la famille et les amis. Je dois dire que j’en aie aussi trouvé quelques-uns qui ne sont pas mal du tout sur Facebook.

----------


## Medjes

Ces jeux sont des classiques, qui ont en effet souvent une valeur nostalgique... mais qui n'ont pas des mécanismes très évolués, et pour cause, ce sont souvent des jeux "enfants". Il n'existe pas encore beaucoup de jeux de société adaptés Smartphone, mais il y en a dejà plusieurs de très sympa, comme Wanted, Ticket to Ride, Space Hulk, et bien sur le scrabble ou l'Uno...

----------


## Ashraam

Pour développer la remarque de Medjes : http://www.ludopoly.fr/actualite/gui...osandroid.html

----------


## anni38

Ca arrive que je fasse des soirées "jeux de société" avec mes amis et sans enfants! C'est très amusant et on peut toujours un peu changer les règles pour rendre l'histoire un peu plus drole.

----------


## bender sobre

En ce moment avec mes potes, c'est citadel qui marche le mieux, facile à comprendre et même bourré ça passe.

Puis quand on a le temps un petit blood bowl team manager c'est toujours funky...

----------


## vulpex

Monopoly power, même chez macdo ils lachent pas !

----------


## Medjes

Bump sur chacune de mes vieilles news, je suis zému !

----------


## Canardette

Coucou ! En effet, ce sont des « outils » pour faire passer le temps et qui nous aident dans bien des circonstances. Ce n’est pas vraiment évident d’en ramener plusieurs à la fois ou encore d'attirer les gamers de tous les âges avec des jeux qu’ils pourraient juger de préhistorique ! J’ai trouvé une solution : les jeux de société sur PC ! J’en ai dégotté sur http://www.jeu-a-telecharger.com/ et c’est tout simplement le meilleur moyen que j’ai trouvé pour pouvoir embarquer plusieurs sans m’encombrer ! Vous pouvez aussi essayer de voir sur http://jeu.oranje.fr/ ou encore sur Toucharger.com ! À toute

----------


## psi1

Dans la série des petits jeux dans des boîtes en métal carrées, j'adresse une mention spéciale à Hana Bi, un jeu de cartes coopératif aux règles simples mais qui requiert un bon travail d'équipe pour gagner : http://www.lerepairedesjeux.fr/2011/...ete-jeu-carte/

Dans la catégorie jeu de société pour public "intermédiaire" (il faut potasser un peu les règles avant), je recommanderais Seven Wonders : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7_Wonders_%28board_game%29

Pour ce qui est des jeux de société récents et pour un public plus averti eu égard à leur complexité, je conseillerais à ceux que ça intéresse :

- Descent (je vois que quelqu'un en a parlé précédemment)
- Zombicide (encore un jeu en coop avec des figurines, mais très sympa) http://zombicide.com/fr/
- Horreur à Arkham (jeu coop pas facile, dans l'univers de Chtulu, probablement mon préféré !) http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horreur_%C3%A0_Arkham
- Battlestar Galactica, tiré de la série éponyme (jeu de plateau semi-coop car certains jouent Cylon ^^) http://www.trictrac.net/jeu-de-socie...actica-0/infos
- L'adaptation de Game of Thrones en jeu de plateau (il faut potasser un peu les règles mais après ça va tout seul !) http://www.trictrac.net/jeu-de-socie...-plateau/infos

Pour ceux qui en douteraient, on est bien loin du Scrabble, du Cluedo et du Monopoly !

En plus, ils ont sorti Civilization en jeu de plateau aussi...J'ai hâte de le tester mais j'avoue que le prix (environ 60 euros) et la durée potentielle des parties (près de 10 heures, ce qui suppose de trouver d'autres joueurs disponibles pour y consacrer tout ce temps) m'a fait reculer...

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> En plus, ils ont sorti Civilization en jeu de plateau aussi...J'ai hâte de le tester mais j'avoue que le prix (environ 60 euros) et la durée potentielle des parties (près de 10 heures, ce qui suppose de trouver d'autres joueurs disponibles pour y consacrer tout ce temps) m'a fait reculer...


Le Civilization de Edge (le nouveau donc) est bien plus léger que l'ancien. Les parties durent de 2h à 5h. En gros, il faut compter 1h par joueur. Et le jeu est vraiment très bon.

----------


## psi1

Ha oui, exact, ils ont sorti une version "allégée" en 2011...mais les avis sont partagés j'ai l'impression, j'irai me renseigner pour en savoir plus...En tout cas, merci pour l'info !

----------


## 6mm

Dans les petits jeux rapides et pas trop volumineux, je vous propose :
- Gang of Four (pour les matheux)
- Skull and Roses (pour les bluffeurs)
- Saboteur (pour toute la famille)
- Déclic (pour le délire entre amis en fin de soirée arrosée)

----------


## johnnyjauni

un petit nécrobump (la vache elle est morte cette section du forum) pour conseiller deux jeux peu encombrants et qui ont une rejouabilité quasi-infiinie:

*Set:*
https://www.gigamic.com/jeu/set

Ce jeu a 3 avantages considérables: en plus d'être peu encombrant, il se joue de 1 à 20, la rejouabilité est énorme, on peut y jouer aussi bien avec des enfants que des vieux.
Les mécanismes sont simples et reposent sur l'observation, la rapidité et la faculté d'associer des éléments entre eux.
Le principal inconvénient est qu'il n'est pas adapté pour les personnes qui ont mal a distinguer les couleurs.

Le principe consiste à identifier un groupe de 3 cartes (un set) parmi 12 qui sont faces visibles sur la tables. Les cartes ont 4 critères: la couleur (rouge/vert/bleu) le symbole (losange/ovale/vague), le remplissage (plein/hachuré/vide) et la quantité (1/2/3). Pour constituer un set il faut trouver un groupe de 3 cartes où chacun des 4 critère est soit identique, soit différent pour les 3 cartes.
Une fois qu'on a compris ce qui définit un set, il n y a rien de plus à expliquer.
Se trouve entre 5 et 8€ en occasion.

*Innovation:*
https://www.iello.fr/fr/fiche/innovation

Une des principaux avantage d'innovation c'est que les parties se suivent et ne ressemblent pas, même au bout de centaines de parties.
Les inconvénients c'est qu'à plus de 3 joueurs ça devient très (trop) chaotique, et que la prise en main est un peu ardue pour les débutants, car il y a un certain nombre de choses que le joueur peut faire avec ses 2 actions par tour. C'est généralement à la fin de la première qu on est familiarisé avec le jeu et à la fin de la deuxième qu'on intègre les subtilités.
Pour illustrer le degré de rejouabilité, Il n'est pas rare de voir des témoignages de joueurs qui ont acheté innovation une deuxième ou troisième fois parce qu'ils ont usé les cartes à force d'y joueur.
Se trouve entre 8 et 15€ d'occasion.

----------


## ChloeRaz1

> Dans les petits jeux rapides et pas trop volumineux, je vous propose :
> - Gang of Four (pour les matheux)
> - Skull and Roses (pour les bluffeurs)
> - Saboteur (pour toute la famille)
> - Déclic (pour le délire entre amis en fin de soirée arrosée)


Saboteur, c'est vraiment sympa et approprié pour petits et grands. C'est mon favori pendant le confinement  ::wub:: 
BTW Monopoly lance son édition spéciale « Breaking Bad »
Il doit être testé absolument !!!

----------


## Lalalo

Hello

Perso j'adore Gigamic, ils ont de super jeux. Et surtout des versions miniatures pour l'avion  ::): 
Tout comme des grands pour des animation de jeux géants.

Dailleurs dans une de leur boite à une époque ils invitaient les joueurs à leur envoyer des idées de jeux  :;):  pour les commercialiser par la suite.

----------


## LePoulpe

Salut les coins,

Aujourd'hui, je vous propose cette campagne Ulule sur un projet très original et français (chauvain  ::love:: ) : https://fr.ulule.com/revolutions-france-1820-1880/
Les fanboys (au nombre de 4) de Respublica Romana, vous serez comblés !  ::P: 
Si ça peut amener 2/3 contributeurs sur la campagne, c'est toujours ça de pris pour le projet.  ::P:

----------


## Thigr

Y'a une section Canard Dé maintenant un peu plus fréquentée que ce sujet  ::):

----------

